# Meet SID....



## dave the dead

SID is the driver to my horse-drawn hearse. He is the henchman to Frau Trauermarsch, and was incarnated from the same spell she has used to produce the Rising Spirits, only with a few more bits of sorcery. SID travels behind the Frau, collecting what is left of her victims.


----------



## ScareFX

Awesome! Fantastic work dave!


----------



## turtle2778

OMFG DAVE!!! That is just AMAZING...WOW...OOOOH AHHH Fantastic


----------



## turtle2778

More PICS MORE pics!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Again, you totally slay me with your talent. AMAZING!


----------



## edwood saucer

Excellent work! More pics!


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Sweet Jesus! all I can say is WOW! Where did you get that skul/head? Dang! Got any more pics from diff angles?


----------



## Devils Chariot

*A true Terror-Dactyl*

Hey Dave the details on his clothes look really great, and he makes me think of a true Terror-Dactyl!


----------



## ScareShack

dave.....just wild looking! I dont know what else to say. im speechless.


----------



## Otaku

That's the stuff of nightmares, Dave. Frightening!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hiya Sid! What's cooking?!?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

that's really truly disturbing. great job!


----------



## dave the dead

I'll add more pix later as I take them. The skull and 'clothing' were inspired by Krough's terrific prop Neva Moore from last year's Scarecrow showdown....I went my own way with the concept, but thanks alot Krough! If anyone has any questions on the build, let me know and I'll open a topic in general prop building.
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## BudMan

God Dammit Dave! That thing is freakin' awesome! Once again, I hate you. LOL, how in the hell do you turn so many friggin props out so fast? I just spent an entire day painting tombstones and they still look like crap!


----------



## BudMan

By the way, I don't really hate Dave. As a matter of fact I want to know his address, so I can buy the house next door!


----------



## beelce

WOW Dave...great stuff!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

That thing is friggin Lovecraftian creepy. sweet prop.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

He's neat. Of course, I'm a sucker for a top hat.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, NEAT...wow i havent heard neat here in a LOOONG while. Dave he is just stunning truely. Your talent is amazing and the speed with which you turn them out is mind blowing. I agree with bud man...Im moving in next door too. If i cant make em ill just let dave use my yard too so it'll "look" like i did something cool. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cheater!


----------



## Hallowennie315

WOW! That is truely a work of art! Now savor it while you can before the neighbor-hood kids get a hold of it!


----------



## NickG

wow.


----------



## HibLaGrande

cool beans!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, NEAT...wow i havent heard neat here in a LOOONG while.


HEY *chuckles* no making fun in the chat AND on here. And it IS neat.  Besides, someone else said cool beans (which I also say). At least I didn't say it was rad.


----------



## slightlymad

Dave as always great job


----------



## heresjohnny

Fantastic Dave, looks like an alien with the tubes under the skin.


----------



## CerysCrow

Love it, love it!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Dave, your hearse driver reminds me of a scene from the movie Beetlejuice. Alec Baldwin's character stretches his nose out and it sticks like that. Oh, and will you adopt me.


----------



## Ghoulbug

Again great job Dave!! Love the skull..


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Holy Frikkin Sh!t!!! That's amazingly cool!


----------



## BooGirl666

Well if ya'll are moving in next to him, I get across the street  Dave that is fantabulous!! You amaze me at the time it takes you to come up with these awesome props and the fact you build these awesome props! Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## pyro

thats creepy---  hey is that big foot in the back ground


----------



## Lilly

VERY COOL DAVE..
I love neva ..it's a good inspiration prop.
great job


----------



## Big Howlin

Alice Cooper meets a dead bird thingy from the dark crystal.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

He's my favorite of all your props. Very creepy look'n sitting there waiting to collect the left overs.


----------



## Lagrousome

I have absolutely NOTHING to say to you!
I can not even put into words what I am thinking............
***Lagrousome sits here with mouth open, gazing into the computer & dreaming of someday having a Sid like yours***
BTW, you have been nominated for President of the "YOU SUCK CLUB"...since you're our most popular member!


----------



## Darkside

Amazing Dave.
I would love a how to.


----------



## dave the dead

Thanks everyone...(even you lagruesome) fyi to those of you plotting to buy houses next to me, there are two houses on my cul-de-sac for sale....are they trying to tell me something????


----------



## Lagrousome

Nawwwww Dave! You're looking at that from the wrong perspective!
They for (1)...don't feel worthy enough to be your neighbor anymore....I mean really.....they probably try to put out some type of decoration and them WHAM....they take a look at yours and throw their hands up in the air and say...why bother??? and (2)....they figure there's some crazey nut out there on some Halloween Forum in a land far far away that would pay over market price to be located so close to you....so they're just trying to profit off of your abilities! 

Or, it could just be they do think you are a FREAK and wanna move as far away as possible. But I doubt it! LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast

Well ya did it again Dave......another incredibly creative and beautifully crafted creature of the dead. *BRAVO!*


----------



## Revenant

A rotted undertaker vulture. Just how freakin' cool is that....! I just love non-human skulls on props, you very seldom see them; I think it makes them more unsettling.

Love the tattery clothing. Is that latexed cheesecloth? It just looks rotted to hell, very cool.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Funny, with the hat and suit, my first thought was the black spy from Spy vs. Spy. 

That is a truly amazing prop. I can't wait to see night shots with the lighting. How much are they asking for those houses?


----------



## tonguesandwich

I think your driver is the remains of a Skeksis from the Dark Crystal...back from the dead!
Awesome work Dave :finger: ... incredible.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Too cool!


----------



## Bodybagging

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*Very nice indeed.... I just can't leave the storage question alone. 
Where the hell do you keep everything? 
I guess I am just jealous!*
VH


----------



## Revenant

People like Dave and Krough are very clever and accomplished. So much so that (I have it on good authority) they've shared secret knowledge of how to use PVC, Monster Mud, mache and unspeakable ancient rituals to construct storage lockers that actually bend all known laws of 4-dimesional space-time to accomodate all their props.

You heard it here first folks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think they have lovingly called their units the TARDIS


----------



## dave the dead

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think they have lovingly called their units the TARDIS


huh?


----------



## skeletonowl

it's like the dark crystal dudes, when they stretch their faces in beetlejuice, and just something from nightmares


----------

